# Breeding Done, Now the Hatching????



## Ademsoar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hows everyone doing, this is my first time breeding Bettas and Im rather excited. I have the male now in his 2.5 gal tank with his bubble nest implanted with female eggs. I separated the male and female after the mating process ended (I gave them time to make sure, the female began jetting around the tank nervously). I'm about five hours in now and I am eagerly awaiting the fry. I have been feeding my Bettas dried blood worms and Betta Bio-Gold. Is it alright to feed the male while the he is perfecting the eggs, and can the female be reintroduced to the eggs once the male is removed. And lastly how many times can a female Betta breed?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well first off welcome to bettafish, and congrats with your first spawn. Many people have different opinions on feeding the male when he is taking care of the eggs, i personally dont feed my male because once he gets a taste of food he may thing the eggs are food and eat them too. But if you do decide to feed then just a little bit and feed him close to the nest. Another question why would you want to reintroduce the female to the tank after she has been removed? she is actually useless once she is removed if you add her back into the tank the male will likely chase her away and he may kill her. The male will be VERY protective about his nest so dont add the female back into the tank. Also you dont remove the male till the eggs hatch, and once they hatch and they are free swimming and then you remove the male you definately dont want to add the female back into the tank because she will eat the fry. the amount of times varies from betta to betta if the betta was bought from a pet store it may be 5 months to one year old it may be getting very old to breed but a young betta can breed roughly every 2 to 3 weeks, the longer the females is conditioned the betta the eggs will be as well as the higher yeild offry you will have. i hope this helps a bit but it only just scratches the surface. I think you need to do some more research so that you can fully understand how to raise the fry. Do you have live food and a bigger tank for the fry to grow up in? do you have jars if the fry get older and they get aggressive? there is so much you need to have and know. just research and research some more


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a sticky on breeding. Also, welcome to the forum. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/breeding-bettas-30005/


----------



## Ademsoar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya just keep on researching and you sould have no problem with them at all


----------



## Ademsoar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, I have a five gallon tank to move the small frys into and a divider that I can set into the it. I will leave the dad in the 2.5 gallon tank and the mother has her own a smaller tank besides the male. I have brine shrimp ordered and it should arrive tomorrow no later than Friday. I read that the babys are sustained on there egg sacks for a few days so it should be no trouble. As far as the jars, I still have yet to get them. And I've read and am still reading up on the how-to of raising and caring for Betas, and Beta-Frys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Ademsoar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Ill post updates


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

hope it all works out for you


----------



## Ademsoar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, as of last night the baby fry started to hatch. Ademos(the dad) seems to be doing a great job of taking care of them. I just have a question pertaining to the water in the tank as I have read a few different options. When should I cycle the water out of the tank?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

what do you mean cycle the water out?


----------



## Ademsoar (Dec 8, 2009)

Well from what I have read, some people suggest changing half the water in the tank with clean water, while others say to leave the same water for two weeks so the fry can also eat off of the natural stuff that will grow in the tank


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i would leave the water the way it is and just take out the big stuff, and then slowly add water that is the same ph and temp as the water in the breeding tank, like just drip it in, and fill it over about a week or two weeks


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Research!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

there are so many method to doing things, most of us just figure our methods out as we go


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is no one way to do things. What works for one person may not work for another.


----------



## Ademsoar (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright everyone thanks so much for the help. I will continue to refine my methods until I have found a suitable course of action and of course continue to read up on Bettas!


----------

